# acromion type II



## lcomfort (Dec 18, 2007)

I am trying to find a code for acromion type II and am not having any luck.
Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## csalvaggio (Aug 14, 2008)

*Type II acromion reply*

See website: www.nehealthbook.com

Basically there are 3 types of acromions. Type I - normal acromion,
 Type II - a variation of angle of the acromion with which you were born with.  Type III - acromion is curved down impinging the supraspinatous tendon.

I code Type II acromion with 759.89(indicating congenital anomoly) and 719.81 (narrowing space in the ACJ area).

Carol L. Salvaggio, CPC-H


----------

